# Pcb270ts



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I had looked at this saw a number of times before buying it. I took about 2 hours to assemble. I had help lifting the saw onto the base. once assembled, I checked the blade for 90 and 45. both were 0.1 deg. out. Correcting this was no problem. This saw has an unusual stop setup that indexes in 0.1 deg increments. The blade was very close to perfectly aligned wither the miter slots. The fence was out a little but was also very easy to adjust. the reeving knife took the most time to adjust because you have to loosen a knob and 2 lock down screws, make adjustments to the 4 adjusting screws, tighten the lock down screws and knob then check the alignment again and repeat until it is dead on. I also replaced the blade with a Dewalt blade. A test cut showed only a few slight blade marks. I placed the cut down on the table and it looked perfect. The bevel gage is nice for setting the blade before the final tweak. The fine adjustment wheels on the fence are great for moving the fence just a few thousands. Now I had bin reading where people would refer to the nickel test. after finding out what this was, I tried it with no problem. Then i decided to try a dime. Once I got the dime to stand up with the saw off, I turned it on and the dime stayed standing. I let it run for awhile then shut it off. When the blade stopped, the dime was still standing. Now this is not a heavy production saw. But, for a home shop and a $600 price tag, it is one fine saw. :yes:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats! Always fun bringing home a new member of the family.


----------

